# just bought this what year and how much is it worth



## andy812 (Jan 11, 2015)

just bought this what year and how much is it worth


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 11, 2015)

Please would be nice...........


----------



## andy812 (Jan 11, 2015)

I forgot to say this is a Columbia bike


----------



## andy812 (Jan 11, 2015)

please I am new at this just signed up today  thanks andy


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE ANDY!!
Worth about a grand if tires still kind of supple. "bike" Paul might like those tires.
Bars: $4-500
Tires if softish: $200
chain: $100
saddle maybe $200
pedals look a bit bent up?


----------



## andy812 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for the information, it is a Corbin rear hub and the model number is 63


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 11, 2015)

I think bri is in the ballpark. I was gonna say 850-1k as it sits.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 11, 2015)

copake ,about 250 to 450.00 copake right around the corner .


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 11, 2015)

Walter speaks the true on that Copake. Thank you sir. Again, it's worth what someone will pay for it.


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2015)

i would wash it up to see what condition everything is in.Is it blue? has someone painted it?  I would value it at $1000.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 11, 2015)

Clean a tester spot on the underside if anything, and look for any details like pinstripes. 

(*if you want to devalue it wash it entirely clean and lace a 2 speed kick back into the rear wheel)


----------



## jkent (Jan 11, 2015)

If it's for sale I would like to make an offer.
You can contact me at jkent00@hotmail.com
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 11, 2015)

Possible meaning to the top bar mystery: 
(Great mail order bargain house catalog 1898 pg7)


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 12, 2015)

leave it complete and try to sell it that way

I'm interested : mail me at:  fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com

good luck


----------



## David Brown (Jan 12, 2015)

Model 63 is 1900 to 1903   Look up    Mr Columbia   site   it will tell you the year. looks very original . Made by American Bicycle Company Hartford CO.  Columbia model


----------



## andy812 (Jan 12, 2015)

thanks for your help


----------

